# How did you start your business and where are you now?



## Joe91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all,

Not sure what section to write this in but can an admin move it to the appropriate section..

My question is, how did you start your business and where are you now? 

I'm starting my own detailing business and wanted some ideas/pointers to help.

I've got a business coach teaching me and a target for this week was to find 5 different people's story's, it doesn't have to be detailed just a quick/short explaination on how you did it..

Thanks alot, Joe


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I walked out my old job, said F**k you, I can do better...

And now, 5 years later, I'm sitting in my office in the UK typing this...

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I started my business 25 years ago was working in an electrical wholesalers and thought to myself I could run a business any business better than these baboons so that’s what I did at 17 left and started my own business.

And what a rollercoaster of a ride its been 25years in and still learning something new almost every day.

would i do it again ? 100% yes


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I was a Police Officer and hated most of the idiots i worked with and the way I wanted to Police and the way they wanted me to was 2 different things.


----------



## Joe91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies..Can anyone elaborate on how they got going, I.e by doin friends cars or handed out leaflets or by word of mouth? then what happend after that? 

just trying to be a bit more specific, I'm sure you've all got 5mins to write something! Ha

thanks alot, Joe.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

started 2.5 years ago doing it part time whilst at uni and amongst another part time job.

steadily got busier & my business management course was really boring so decided to use the 2 years "schooling" and put it into practice.

within 2 years ive went from an 8 year old van to a brand new sport van and a tranist (2 vans working)

never put out flyers as i hate it when i get them in the house, people just fling them in the bin, ive got a good website and im number 1st, 2nd & 3rd for my respected keyphrases - this brings in my money and my contract work keeps me out of debt.

would i start up another valeting company? No. simple answer, i hate it and as soon as ive got enough capital to start something better i will.

i'll miss valeting as i like being out and about, but when you hear that its going to be snowing in scotland from november until march its a total joke and i just want to sit in an office when its that cold.


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

My employer cut the amount of hours overtime I could work. Working shifts I have the opportunity to do extra work during the week. Bought bits and bobs over a year and traded in the car for a van. Once declared with HMRC I applied for trader licence and insurance. I then started a website and had to learn HTML which was a challenge. Pretty good as a second income but there is NO WAY I would recommend doing it full time. 1 week of rain can mean no income whatsoever regardless if you have the best advertising in the country.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

West End1981 said:


> My employer cut the amount of hours overtime I could work. Working shifts I have the opportunity to do extra work during the week. Bought bits and bobs over a year and traded in the car for a van. Once declared with HMRC I applied for trader licence and insurance. I then started a website and had to learn HTML which was a challenge. Pretty good as a second income *but there is NO WAY I would recommend doing it full time. 1 week of rain can mean no income whatsoever regardless if you have the best advertising in the country*.


both of us come from Glasgow - and thats a true factor.

luckily i have another side to my business which takes care of the wet days (for now) but there are too many wet days to be making the money i know i am capable of


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive started 2 businesses and both I sold for a profit (only small but worth it)

1) I brought some paper targets from america on a trip of the hostage with the guns. When I got back a load of my friends wanted them so I started to import them and sell them then I started selling them online. I started to get them printed in the uk as they were cheaper ($ vs £)and I could just print what I needed when I needed. I then started doing archery fita faces and sold to alot of the clubs around the area. 

2) I started by making a custom face mask for airsoft it was a salem mask from Army of two. wore it to a game and was asked where I got it from so I said I made it to which I was asked if I could make one for him. I ended up making around 100 for people and selling on ebay


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I Started just over 2 years ago...started part time then went full time, nowhere near where i want to be, i have very ambitious goals.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Started last year, but still teething. All I have wanted to do for the last five years and decided to make the jump. Didn't work out quite how I wanted and fell short on money so struggling like hell but kinda making enough money to keep my head above water. This winter is going to be hard as I am no where near where I wanted to be by the end of the year due unplanned set backs.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I got laid off, so i thought nows the time to try something for myself,ive been thinking for years and years about working for myself but never had the balls to leave a job and go for it,its been hard but its been so worth it  and i cant see myself working for anybody ever again


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

I had high street commercial buisness for 20 years overheads pissed me off. 5 years ago came home 1 day said i was selling shop going into valeting as overheads are so small and that was my sole reason
year 1. started in the april with start up costs of £2000 using own car and second hand trailer.kept it minimal in case it all went wrong.By august took on 1 full time staff kept head above water until following august bought a van for £5000.after two and half years started to make money.Today i dont take on any more work most of my customers are 30% fortnightly 60% monthly i only do valets no machine polishing and my work takes me to homes,schools and offices and now looking forward to the short winter hours..


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

j03y-1 said:


> I had high street commercial buisness for 20 years overheads pissed me off. 5 years ago came home 1 day said i was selling shop going into valeting as overheads are so small and that was my sole reason
> year 1. started in the april with start up costs of £2000 using own car and second hand trailer.kept it minimal in case it all went wrong.By august took on 1 full time staff kept head above water until following august bought a van for £5000.after two and half years started to make money.Today i dont take on any more work most of my customers are 30% fortnightly 60% monthly i only do valets no machine polishing and my work takes me to homes,schools and offices and now looking forward to the short winter hours..


Similar to me mate, although I worked for the valeting business I now own. Coal miner before that.Started in 1998 on £120 a week and the most I got paid in the 4 years I worked for them was about £280. The boss got bored with it and I knew if I didnt step in and offer to buy the business I would be out of a job. I paid £9000 for the business inc van equipment and goodwill. Ive kept a constant t/o over the years and like above dont do machine polishing and dont want to either. I too look forward to short shifts in the winter but obviously dont want a winter like last year.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Went from spraying to detailing,had enough of dodgy insurance work and being told what i should be doing,i have almost achieved everything i have wanted and those are very high achievements :thumb:


----------

